# Rev 22:18-19 and Bible Translations



## PointingToChrist (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all,

My wife had a question from a student: If Rev 22:18-19 says not to add or take away from scripture, how can Bible translations be justified?

My response relates to every tongue confessing, peoples of different nations being evangelized, but those seem like cursory arguments that don't speak specifically about scripture.

Chapter 1 of the WCF gives scripture proofs for translating in vulgar languages, but they don't answer why it is allowable.

Thoughts?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 31, 2010)

What about a translation "adds" or "takes away from" Scripture?
I want to know how a person's mind is getting them to the question, before I attempt a response that doesn't address the concern.

What does a person define as "Scripture"?
An error in substance will lead to other errors built upon it.


----------

